# CPU 100% Usage



## cmns100

Hi,

Recently I am having some problem with my computer. It has become very slow. I am on Windows XP. 

When I look at the task manager I see CPU Usage as 100%. Mostly winhelp.exe, explorer.exe, wins32.exe, wupdater.exe, winhost32.exe, wcs2000.exe, and syscfg.exe tasks are consuming 99% of CPU usage. I believe on a healthy system System Idle Process dominates the CPU usage. 

Please let me know what are these tasks are and are these unwanted tasks ? If so how to remove these unwanted tasks. 

Thanks,

Sudhakar


----------



## imjacktoo

What is the largest processor use of all those executable files? U may have one program running in the background using thase exe files... check ur applications running....


----------



## cmns100

wins32.exe takes up 40%, svchost.exe takes 45% share of CPU usage. When I End these processes, other processes wupdater.exe, winhost32.exe, wcs2000.exe, and syscfg.exe share 100% of CPU usage. How to permanently kill them.


----------



## imjacktoo

Check this out on wupdater.exe...Do u have any spyware programs like Ad-ware or Sybot-Search and Distroy

http://www.winpatrol.com/db/freesample/wupdater.html


----------



## cmns100

Hi, I use Adaware software. After running it also I still have the problem.


----------



## imjacktoo

winhost32.exe is also spyware. Not sure how to ininstall these programs.....


----------



## kanelau

go to windowsupdate for patch,that'll be all right.


----------



## Praetor

It may be benificial to go through the system's Services and disable those that you dont need... WXP comes with a crapload of them useless ones enabled by default (thank god they fixed that in W2K3)


----------



## 72montecarlo

Yes it would seem you have a major spyware problem/and or virus problem. as a temporary fix go to Start>run>msconfig and go to startup Tab. Disable all these running processes from startup... winhelp.exe, wins32.exe, wupdater.exe, winhost32.exe, wcs2000.exe, and syscfg.exe. It would seem none of them shoudl be there and at least you may be able to get ur computer more usable to fix the problem if these "things" are not running.


----------



## Viper_86

cmns100 said:
			
		

> When I look at the task manager I see CPU Usage as 100%. Mostly winhelp.exe, explorer.exe, wins32.exe, wupdater.exe, winhost32.exe, wcs2000.exe, and syscfg.exe tasks are consuming 99% of CPU usage. I believe on a healthy system System Idle Process dominates the CPU usage.


try to end some of the processes that are going on...b sure that the process is not needed or else it can ruin ur computer. go to google, or wutever u use to search and look for system processes...u sould b able to find a site that tells u every process...at least most of em...and it will tell u wut wach one does and if it is safe to end it. if u have this problem every time at start-up and u want to get rid of the program completley..look at the process, decide if its one that u need...then depending on if u got it from something u installed or downloaded...so spyware put on ur machine...go to control panel then add/remove programs and search for the program that is taking up all the resources and uninstall it...u should also run spybot.


----------



## Praetor

> Mostly winhelp.exe, explorer.exe, wins32.exe, wupdater.exe, winhost32.exe, wcs2000.exe, and syscfg.exe tasks are consuming 99% of CPU usage


"Mostly"?  Start killing them one by one


----------



## Albusaidi79

I think u have Virus


----------

